# [Xbox] Jade Empire, you'll want to preorder



## Welverin (Feb 18, 2005)

Wellds it taken too long for me to get around to this, but there will be a limited edition of Jade Empire, which will have some added content, but won't cost any more.

So if you were planning on getting it, you might as well preorder the LE.

For specifics, including where you can preorder it, go here


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up.

Just pre-ordered it.  Now I just need to schedule time to play it...  heh


----------



## Welverin (Feb 19, 2005)

Eh, it's not supposed to be out until April 14th, you have plenty of time.

Ah, who am I kidding we both know that's not true, but then it's a Bioware game so we'll both likely get it, start playing just to try it out and not be able to put it down, forgetting about whatever else we were already in the middle of.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 19, 2005)

Exactly.  Their RPGs are geek-crack.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 24, 2005)

You know, I would have figured more people around here would have been interested in this.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 25, 2005)

Seriously.  This is just odd.

The game is simply going to rock.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 25, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> You know, I would have figured more people around here would have been interested in this.




I'm kind-of interested, but I want to make sure that someone with no twitch-game skillz can still have fun before I'll place an order. I'd be happy if all RPGs were old-school turn-based with menus...


----------



## Rauol_Duke (Feb 25, 2005)

I reserved a copy last May (I was really looking forward to it...and at that time it was supposed to come out in November   ) and I just rolled my reservation over today to make sure that I'm getting the Deluxe Edition.  The game looks like it will be great.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm not interested because I don't have a Dustbox.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 25, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm kind-of interested, but I want to make sure that someone with no twitch-game skillz can still have fun before I'll place an order. I'd be happy if all RPGs were old-school turn-based with menus...



 I demoed the first 15 minutes (or so) and it's really alot of button mashing.  Yes, there is some timing involved but not too much.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 25, 2005)

Any chance there will be a PC version coming out later?


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

> Seriously. This is just odd.



Meh. I'm a huge RPG fan, and I'm just not too interested in button-mashing RPGs. (And, the Xbox is not really known for RPGs anyways... rightfully so, I might add.)


----------



## drothgery (Feb 25, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Meh. I'm a huge RPG fan, and I'm just not too interested in button-mashing RPGs. (And, the Xbox is not really known for RPGs anyways... rightfully so, I might add.)




While this is true, it's also true that KotOR and KotOR II are probably the best two console RPGs in the last two years.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 26, 2005)

So I get to play a RPG, AND go crazy go nuts button mashing? What more could I ask for in a game?


----------



## Welverin (Feb 26, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm kind-of interested, but I want to make sure that someone with no twitch-game skillz can still have fun before I'll place an order. I'd be happy if all RPGs were old-school turn-based with menus...




What I'd suggest then is to reserve the game at EB (they give you 48 hours to pick it up), then on the day it comes out, or the day after, check reviews online and then judge if you actually want it and if you don't just get your money back (this you shouldn't have to do in 48 hours). Then again one of us should be able to tell as well.

Of course there should be plenty of previews out there that would allow you to figure that out right now.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 27, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> So I get to play a RPG, AND go crazy go nuts button mashing? What more could I ask for in a game?



 Exactly!

I really hope that the next Knights of the Old Republic is tweaked using some of the innovations they are implimenting for Jade Empire.  I loved KotOR 2 but the next one needs some upgrades.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 27, 2005)

Any chance they will ship a PC version?


----------



## drothgery (Feb 27, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Any chance they will ship a PC version?




Bioware hasn't said anything about one, AFAIK; the game's always been discussed as an Xbox exclusive.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 12, 2005)

*Update!*

There's a preview in the new EGm, and it's sounding good.

For those concerned about such things (drothgery), the developers state that combat styles are more important to your winning a fight than button mashing ability  so the less dextrous among us shouldn't have to worry so much.

Also sound like we'll be getting more of the good old Bioware character interaction.



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> I really hope that the next Knights of the Old Republic is tweaked using some of the innovations they are implimenting for Jade Empire.  I loved KotOR 2 but the next one needs some upgrades.




But, do they actually have anything in common game endingey wise? Does it even matter since Bioware isn't making the KotOR games anymore anyway?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 12, 2005)

New engine.  Similar style in dialogue/dual plot track as KOTOR.


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, any sort of button mashing is too much for me. I don't mind something like Gladius or Shadow Hearts which basically has timing button presses. But I suck at fighting games, period. Heck, I couldn't even play Bioware's Baldur's Gate engine games because of the real time combat was too fast for me. (I'm even worse at mouse clicking)

Also, I wouldn't imagine there will be a next KOTOR.  The next Xbox apparently won't have a hard drive as standard, which pretty much means they won't be able to port PC games to it. (Beyond of course the completely different non PC hardware it will have)

http://xbox.gamespy.com/xbox/microsoft-xbox/594331p1.html

Now it may be that the hard drive is mandatory enough (maybe required for Xbox Live 2) that lots of people will buy it and thus KOTOR3 will be a possibility. But generally speaking, companies don't write games for a subset of a console.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 12, 2005)

Unless I'm really mistaken, the presence or lack of a hard drive won't affect whether there is a KOTOR 3 or not - KOTOR for the PC is actually a ported console game, not the other way around, and it runs mostly from the game disk, using the HDD only for save games and for downloaded content (and maybe for speeding up performance, but I don't think so).


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 14, 2005)

KotOR has never required a HD, hence the horrific load times in KotOR2.

And there will certainly be a KotOR3.  Count on it.  The sales dictate their must be another.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 14, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> But, do they actually have anything in common game endingey wise? Does it even matter since Bioware isn't making the KotOR games anymore anyway?



Well, who's to know if Bioware will ever do a KotOR again.  The smart money says that they won't anytime soon - but still.

As for the endings, I dunno.  I haven't finished KotOR 2 just yet and can't wait to see how JE ends up.


----------



## KenM (Mar 14, 2005)

I really didi not like the combat in KOTOR, you could not move your characters well during combat.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm looking forward to Jade Empire. And unlike some of the previous posters, I like the fact that it will be more twitch skill based than the average rpg. It isn't like it looses much in the way of strategy compared to its console brethren. Disciples 2's turned based combat is deeper than that of most jrpgs.

My only worry is that the developers won't go far enough in that direction.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 15, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Heck, I couldn't even play Bioware's Baldur's Gate engine games because of the real time combat was too fast for me.




Pause button, man, pause button.*

*Which would be the space bar.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 16, 2005)

KotoR's combat was less than poor, IMO.  It was more or less watching people whack each other, sway a bit, and whack again until someone croaked.  Plus you don't gain extra attacks as you gain levels, which ticked me off.

Probably going to pick up JE, even though it doesn't look like I'll be able to totally customize my fighting style the way I'd like to, which is COMPLETELY.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 18, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> KotoR's combat was less than poor, IMO.  It was more or less watching people whack each other, sway a bit, and whack again until someone croaked.




You mean just like you do in the majority of CRPGs that have ever been made?


----------



## Welverin (Mar 20, 2005)

New preview at Gamespot, sounding good.



			
				From the GS preview said:
			
		

> We spent a couple of hours playing an almost-finished version of Jade Empire during a recent meeting with BioWare, and we're pleased to report that we have not been able to stop smiling since.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 23, 2005)

Did anyone pick up the new XBOX mag today that is supposed to have the playable demo fro JE?  if so, how is it?


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 24, 2005)

Reynard said:
			
		

> Did anyone pick up the new XBOX mag today that is supposed to have the playable demo fro JE?  if so, how is it?



 Nope, but it basically lets you play about 5-10 minutes of the game (that is if it is the same demo that has been around for a few months).  Those minutes do rock.  Double-edged sword, really.  They tease ya then dump you in a ditch to rot until launch...


----------



## Welverin (Mar 24, 2005)

No, can't say I have and doubt I will. I'll be getting the game as soon as it comes out so I don't see any reason to pay extra for a demo.

On an unrelated note, what parts of M&C and B&S did you write?


----------



## Reynard (Mar 25, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, what parts of M&C and B&S did you write?




I wrote the Guild chapter in M&C, and the adversaries/monsters/gods chapter of B&S.  Also, my most recent Exalted book, Aspect:Water is coming out next month.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 9, 2005)

*so, I'm a bit behind*

IGN review is up



			
				Reynard said:
			
		

> I wrote the Guild chapter in M&C, and the adversaries/monsters/gods chapter of B&S.  Also, my most recent Exalted book, Aspect:Water is coming out next month.




Cool, have anything else in the works (no need for details).


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks like they liked it. Not surprising. I should be finished with my first go-around of KotOR2 by the time it arrives on my doorstep.

I eagerly await Gamespot's review. They are typically the fairest in terms of game quality when giving out ratings and reviews. IGN tends to be a little more fanboyish but still credible as they explain why they did or didn't like something.  Either way, I don't care what the actual review scores are, I just want to play it for myself. 

EDIT: Actually, now that I think of it, the review I look forward to the most these days is from X-Play. Even if I don't agree with the score or review overall it's always damn entertaining. I never thought I'd say it but I'm actually upset that Sessler left.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 10, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> EDIT: Actually, now that I think of it, the review I look forward to the most these days is from X-Play. Even if I don't agree with the score or review overall it's always damn entertaining. I never thought I'd say it but I'm actually upset that Sessler left.




Hes leaving? Based on what? The meet the sess thing had to be an Aprils Fool Joke. Although the way G$ works he could be leaving for other reasons...


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 10, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Hes leaving? Based on what? The meet the sess thing had to be an Aprils Fool Joke. Although the way G$ works he could be leaving for other reasons...



Well, then they got me.  I wasn't even paying attention.  Oop.

I just assumed that with all the nonsense like "Whip Set" and "Attack of the Show" (The Screensavers never looked so bad) that G4 had totally lost it (as opposed to partially).


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 10, 2005)

I just watch X-Play for Morgan Webb. Or something.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 10, 2005)

Who actually thinks a gaming-oriented talk show would work? If the question and answers were somewhat critical and if it made use of video clips or the actual game, I might be willing to watch such a show if it aired immediatly after X-Play. Charlie Rose has been getting annoying lately, so I'm looking for an alternative.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 11, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Well, then they got me.  I wasn't even paying attention.  Oop.
> 
> I just assumed that with all the nonsense like "Whip Set" and "Attack of the Show" (The Screensavers never looked so bad) that G4 had totally lost it (as opposed to partially).





Good point..given that stuff like Whip Set is on G4 (which to me seems stretching the networks tech focus) I wouldnt totally count out a boring talk show.

And Im assuming Attack fo the Show is just a rebranded Screen Savers. Its pretty much, to me at least, less helpful and less entertaining.

O yea, and Kevin Perrerra is a tool. The guy has to be the focus of attention in every single segment they do. 

(ok end of hijack)


----------



## takyris (Apr 11, 2005)

Everybody in the offices has been amazingly jazzed about how well Jade has been reviewed.

I will hunt around and ask the folks who'd know if there's any word about porting to the PC -- or at least when we're allowed to confirm or deny stuff for the record.

And re:timing/button-mashing: I can't say for certain, but I believe that while you can win the early fights by simple button-mashing, it eventually pays off to start getting the timing right with certain combos. But they nevertheless wanted to make a game that would appeal to both the RPG folks and the Action folks -- which means limiting the amount of twitch-ability required to play the game.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 11, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> Everybody in the offices has been amazingly jazzed about how well Jade has been reviewed.




Office, what office? Are you implying you work at the most holy of game developers?


----------



## takyris (Apr 11, 2005)

Yep. But I'm a complete newb. I had nothing to do with Jade, having started in mid-March.

So while I don't have any great inside information, I can at least ask around and get more up-to-date outside information.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 11, 2005)

I went out and bought an Xbox a little over a week ago. I needed a DVD player, and I figured this way I could get both that (with buying the remote) and something to play console games on- something I haven't done in YEARS!

 One of my deciding factors on Xbox over PS2, besides the graphics suppossed to be better thing; Jade Empire. I pre-ordered it when I bought my xbox.  Let's just hope that Monk Zheng and his staff rocks! hehe  

 (really, I want to play some kind of version of Dark Age of Camelot's Friar class - a staff wielding can of whoop ass! lol  Minus all the lame DAoC/Mythic crap.. hehehe)


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Apr 12, 2005)

Bah.  I've been disappointed in every rpg since BG2 Shadows of Amn.  Bought NWN, it sucked.  Skipped KOTOR because it used the NWN engine, bought KOTOR2, it sucked.  Including Throne of Bahl, I'm out $150 due to crappy games.  Not going there again.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 12, 2005)

I like _KOTOR,_ but I hear the sequel didn't top it.

Still waiting for _Jade Empire_ PC version.


----------



## takyris (Apr 12, 2005)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> Bah.  I've been disappointed in every rpg since BG2 Shadows of Amn.  Bought NWN, it sucked.  Skipped KOTOR because it used the NWN engine, bought KOTOR2, it sucked.  Including Throne of Bahl, I'm out $150 due to crappy games.  Not going there again.




If you've been disappointed in every RPG since BG2, then you shouldn't be playing RPGs. I'm not saying that in terms of Bioware. There's been some good stuff from a number of companies.  There have also been some issues that make RPGs a bit more challenging to make (compare the cost of painting the nice painted maps in BG2 to the cost of modeling the 3-D worlds in KOTOR, and you can make an art department director's head explode, which is at least one of the reasons that the 100-hours-of-play-single-campaign RPGs are behind us until the technology gets cheaper). If you're angry because you don't get 100 hours of play out of your RPG, you can blame the folks who don't buy games unless the graphics are cutting edge. I personally don't think an RPG needs cutting-edge graphics, but then, I don't pay attention to the effects in movies, either. (See Sin City thread...) 

I'm playing KOTOR2 right now, and I'm having a good time. I'm not saying your opinion is wrong, but it's possible that your opinion is a) the result of unrealistic expectations and b) the result of a little rose-tinting for games of the past, which look pretty lousy by today's standards. Or, you could really be into graphics, and KOTOR2 is based on a few-years-old graphics engine, the same used in KOTOR, which looked pretty good at the time.

But then, it might be possible to have a more nuanced conversation if you made descriptions beyond "sucked" to explain why you didn't like it. The games that, according to you, sucked, sold enough copies and won enough awards that at least a few people disagree with you.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well gamespots review is up. Slightly critical (as it should be since its a review) but still very good score.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Apr 12, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> If you've been disappointed in every RPG since BG2, then you shouldn't be playing RPGs.
> 
> . If you're angry because you don't get 100 hours of play out of your RPG, you can blame the folks who don't buy games unless the graphics are cutting edge. I personally don't think an RPG needs cutting-edge graphics, but then, I don't pay attention to the effects in movies, either. (See Sin City thread...)
> 
> ...





Heh, I love rpgs, I'm just saying the last few games sucked.  Is that my opinion?  Well, yeah, I could hardly state YOUR opinion.  I don't need a hundred hour games.  I'd settle for 20.  Graphics?  Bah, I still load up Zork now and then.  And it's not nostalgia, I still play BG and BG2 now and then.  They STILL rock.  I want a game with multiple party members and interaction between said party.  I don't need no stinking 3d.  Neverwinter Nights was just ugly.  Give me a good, fun game to play and graphics be damned.

Sorry for the rant.  I really hope JE is a great game.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 12, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Well gamespots review is up. Slightly critical (as it should be since its a review) but still very good score.



 Yup, a 8.4.  Seems a bit low but I'll have to see based on the gameplay.


----------



## takyris (Apr 12, 2005)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> Heh, I love rpgs, I'm just saying the last few games sucked.  Is that my opinion?  Well, yeah, I could hardly state YOUR opinion.  I don't need a hundred hour games.  I'd settle for 20.  Graphics?  Bah, I still load up Zork now and then.  And it's not nostalgia, I still play BG and BG2 now and then.  They STILL rock.  I want a game with multiple party members and interaction between said party.  I don't need no stinking 3d.  Neverwinter Nights was just ugly.  Give me a good, fun game to play and graphics be damned.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.  I really hope JE is a great game.




No, no, all good -- it makes sense now that I know where you're coming from.

And yeah, I wouldn't mind playing (or making) a BG-2-style game -- but unfortunately, most of the customer base disagrees with you, which means that even if the point of the game isn't graphics, it still has to be 3-D and look as cutting-edge as any first-person shooter, fighter, or racer.

As for multiple party members and interaction... see you in a couple years when _Dragon Age_ comes out. 

And yeah, Gamespot's review is a bit low... IGN, Gamespy, Gamezone, and Teambox have been a bit kinder.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 13, 2005)

So, has anyone played the game yet?

Mine should be arriving shortly.

takyris - give it up, man.  What do you think?


----------



## takyris (Apr 13, 2005)

Honestly, I'm not really the most unbiased opinion you're going to run into. 

I think that it's going to be a good game for a ton of people, and a few people are going to be disappointed in it for reasons that are accurate but specific to them. It is possibly not the most complex RPG of all time -- I think that it IS the most complex RPG for the X-Box, but that is a slightly different situation.  It's also not the most complex fighting game. I think it has places for fighting-game lovers to do cool things that the average RPG-lover will never spot, and it has places for the RPG-lover to unlock dialogue things and see cool bits that the fighting-game guy won't ever see.  Because it's specifically intended to appeal to both markets and prove that RPGs don't HAVE to be strategy-fighting games -- that you can have an RPG that is also an action-game (or, for that matter a first-person shooter, or, heck, even a driving game or flightsim) -- it is probably going to irk purists at the far end of each spectrum.  Fighting-game snobs will say that its fighting AI isn't complex enough to challenge them, and RPG snobs will say that they wanted more than they got.

On the other hand, the people who appreciate both types of games, or who like one type or the other but aren't purists about it, are most likely going to enjoy the game a whole bunch.  And while I am on the record as a not-graphics, not-setting person... the game is absolutely gorgeous. The screenshots don't do it justice, and neither do the short movies, because in those bits, you're not controlling it. When you get to see something that beautiful and control it and walk over and look at the parts you want to see... that's something special.  Even for me.

So with luck, it helps show some action-gamers that RPGs can be fun, while showing some RPG-gamers that fighting-games aren't just for that 13-year-old kid who always punks you in whatever version of Virtua Fighter they've got at the mall.  I think it's got some really good crossover appeal, and anyone who's open to the idea of crossover, or who likes both genres, is going to really really love the game.

But as mentioned... not the most unbiased person, even with the not-working-on-it thing.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I got home from work earlier today (well today is technically wednesday, but I"m talking about Tuesday April 12th) to a message on my answering machine that EB games had my copy in! I rushed off to go pick it up and came home to play it a bit!

 It is graphically very nice, that is for sure. Very well done in that part! I'm not *too* far into it, but I did play it for a good 3 hours or so. So far, it's interesting. It's not what I expected fighting/style wise, but I think I'll still like it. I was hoping that eatch "combat style" would have like different "moves" that you could perform with it through a series of button combinations. That is **NOT** the case. What you have is a basic attack, a power attack, and a block. It's like a rock/paper/scissors thing. Block will block basic attacks, power attacks break through blocks, and basic attacks interupt power attacks (they take about 2 seconds to perfom - there is time to stop them/be stopped).

 What it seems to me, is that you learn different styles, and you can "hot assign" them to the directional pad - up, down, left, right to switch between them. Instead of performing multiple button combos- you are suppossed to switch back and forth between styles while fighting. There are "support" styles that don't do any damage, but put "effects" on an enemy - like slowed, stunned, etc. "Martial" styles - just like they sound, beat the crap out of people. "Magic" styles - uses your chi. "Transformation" styles - you channel the soul of a beast and use it's attacks kind of? (I dunno, haven't used this one yet.. I have one, but haven't used it). And, "Weapon" styles - just like it sounds, for use with weapons. If you don't use a "weapon" style, you're attacking with your fists using the martial styles. Weapon styles use up focus.

 Your character has three main stats, which you can play around with. Mind, Body, Spirit. These affect your secondary stats - health, Chi, Focus.  You use your chi to use "magic" styles, and you can also use your chi to add extra dmg to your other attacks, and this will actually cause "support" styles to do dmg. You can also use your chi to heal yourself. You use Focus to use weapons, and you can also enter "focus" mode, where everything else is slowed down except for you. 

 Chi and Focus don't last too long, they run out fairly quickly when you use them. There are little shrines all over the place though, that you just run up to and meditate real quick (takes like 2 seconds) and they heal your health and chi, and there's another shrine that heals your focus. 

 So, that's the quick run-down of what I've encountered so far. There's lots of cool little stuff I've found so far, little side quests and such. You end up getting this amulet that you can stick gems into that can increase your stats, and you also can learn "techniques" - they are like permanent powerboosts that add a bit to your health/chi/focus. For instance, run around and read all of the scrolls in the starting town and you'll get a technique from your Master. 

 The plot is interesting, but pretty much definately forces your actions as far as I can tell. You *do* have a choice in how you want to respond to things, but of course I'm choosing the good-natured ones (it's how I am in real life, usually how I play most of my comp games like this). 

 I'm not very far into it, but it's definately captured my attention even though it isn't exactly what I was thinking/hoping it was going to be. For now, I like it, it's new, interesting, *beautiful*, VERY in-depth/detailed. It seems to be getting better as it goes along... we'll see if that continues and I really like it, or if takes a wrong turn and starts to suck. Somehow I doubt that, but we'll see.

Out of a rating of 1-10, right now I'm giving it a 7.5 - It doesn't rock my world, and wasn't what I was thinking/expecting, but it *is* interesting like I said, and *very* well put together. 

 Hope that helps ya'll a bit! 

(oh yeah, I'm playing Monk Zheng)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 16, 2005)

so what does everyone else think about the game so far? I'm somewhere in the middle of chapter 2.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, I can't really comment yet as I've only played a little but it's very cool to hear Nathan Fillion (Firefly) as the voice of Gao the Lesser.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 16, 2005)

I just finished the game.  Like most BioWare games, the gameplay and plot were awesome, but the end is phenomenally disappointing.  Short clip, BG2-style text-based "Where are they now?", roll credits.  Meh.

Gameplay - WOW!
Plot - Awesome!
Length of Play - 30 hours.  Disappointing.
Ending - Deep-fried koala vomit in a paper bag.

Played through as Honorable Whatsisname on the Path of the Open Palm, BTW.

Fighting styles are simple to learn and improve.  You don't learn new moves, but your attacks are more effective.  But with the variety of styles with varying degrees of power and effect, you'll be switching them so often that you won't care how simple they are.  for Example: my Favored Combo of styles was:

Martial: Legendary Strike - powerful quick kicking stuff
Weapon: Longsword - agile stabbity slashity death
Support: Paralyzing Palm - paralyze your opponents, duh
Support: Spirit Thief - Steal your oppenent's Chi.

You can expect to completely Master two styles and gain considerable ability in two others, but not much else.

Characters are...interesting.  Each has their own unique personality, two of which are extremely amusing.  You can only have one follower at a time, either in attack or support mode.  In attack they....attack.  In support, each follower grants you a specific buff, but doesn't fight or get attacked.

I prefer this fighting system to that of BG or KotoR, as you are actually choosing and actively directing what your character does and how they fight, instead of lining up actions and waiting for them to happen.  Plus you don't have Jedi standing still in the middle of a fight swaying back and forth when they aren't attacking.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Apr 23, 2005)

I really did expect more talk about Jade Empire here. I'm six hours into the game, and just love its very light touches, goofiness, and....well, fun.

I don't think Sessler is leaving X-Play, but things seem to change there on a daily basis, so who knows? It might be all about slide racing or Diane Mizota's lingerie next week.

As for Morgan Webb, sigh. Again, sigh.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 25, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> I really did expect more talk about Jade Empire here. I'm six hours into the game, and just love its very light touches, goofiness, and....well, fun.
> 
> I don't think Sessler is leaving X-Play, but things seem to change there on a daily basis, so who knows? It might be all about slide racing or Diane Mizota's lingerie next week.
> 
> As for Morgan Webb, sigh. Again, sigh.



 Filter is one of the few G4 shows I like.  Mizota is hot but it is really shameless fun.  She is 10x better than Sarah Lane, who is becoming increasingly annoying on Attack of the Show.

Did X-Play do a Jade Empire review yet?  Their God of War review was cool.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 25, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Length of Play - 30 hours.  Disappointing.




You have unreasonable expectations if you find thirty hours disappointing, you even got more than the twenty Bioware was shooting for.


----------



## Daherm (Apr 30, 2005)

I have to admit, that i ENJOYED the game, but i was relatively dissappointed over all. I'll admit these might be personal "character flaws"

Negatives IMO

1) I love my EPICS ya know, those old FF games that you played for 3-5 hours and then you say that it was the INTRO to the game and they'd roll a few credits?!

2) I was honestly hoping for more from the combat styles, I was rather disappointed in the number of creatures that were immune to magic AND weapons (especially when you only have three total attack options)

3)Secondly, the combat seemed..simplistic, most battles could easily be won with hit and run tactics, especially bosses.

4) I'm not a button masher stlye player, and I only had to bump the level down once, and that was the second to last boss fight in the arena, which is strange, not so much a negative though i guess

Positives IMO
1) FRICKING BEAUTIFUL

2) I enjoyed the plot twists (so didnt see the death sequence coming AT ALL, or, for that matter, being used by master to take out his brother.

3) I thought the dialogue was good, (I played on the path of the open palm) and i loved how EVERYONE had something to say.


----------

